# ABQRide Ridership Up Again



## abqdave (Nov 24, 2008)

I am a little surprised. Despite gas prices plummeting...the cheapo gas station near my house is $1.72 per gallon...ridership on Albuquerque's bus system is up again, 8% increase October 2008 over October 2007. http://www.cabq.gov/transit/news/abq-ride-...g-success-story

Ridership in September was the highest ever http://www.cabq.gov/transit/news/gas-price...oes-up-again-1/


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Nov 29, 2008)

Once you realize how useful and convienient and relaxing public transit can be, you ride for reasons other than cost.

I'm a transit convert. And I'm NOT going back.


----------

